# clé usb 3G ou express card?



## Anonyme (31 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Est ce que certains d'entre vous utilisent les clé usb 3G que propose sfr ou orange pour se connecter à internet sur leur mb,mbp ou mba?

Quelles en sont les performances? Le coté pratique par rapport à une carte interne (expresscard)?

Je demande cela car je vais avoir besoin ponctuellement de me connecter à internet en déplacement avec mon mbp.

Il se trouve que SFR et Orange propose des formule sans engagement avec une clé usb 3G. Mon penchant irait vers Orange.

Par contre ils proposent aussi coté pro des cartes dites express card à inserer dans le mbp mais qui ne sont pas du tout dans les meme tarifs. Là ou une clé usb va etre dans les 29euro carte elle est plus dans les 189euro. Qu'est ce qui explique une telle diffrerence de prix? doit on en conclure que les express card sont plus performante que les clé usb?

Je suis un peu perdu du coup, si certains ont vecu cette experience merci de vos avis et conseils


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Personne pour m'aider ?


----------



## sclicer (7 Septembre 2008)

je remonte le sujer car ça m'intéresse pas mal ;à


----------



## charrelu (7 Septembre 2008)

Salut,

Pour ma part je me suis offert une carte express card HSDPA (3G). Il s'agit d'une Merlin XU870.

En fait j'ai un iPhone et comme le net est "illimité" j'utilise ma carte sim pour naviguer avec l'express card. C'est super simple d'utilisation et les débits sont corrects. J'utilise le logiciel "launch2net" pour me connecter.

L'express card a un gros avantage par rapport à une clé 3G, la taille du bidule qui dépasse du mbp.

Je crois que cette Merlin XU870 est proposée par orange mais je ne suis pas sûre.



Cordialement.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2008)

Oui orange propose 2 express card à ce jour :
Huawei E870 189euro ht sans abonnement
Novatel XU870 239euro ht sans abonnement

une clé usb 3G+ sans abonnement 39euro

Y a quand meme un fossé au niveau tarif, si c'est juste une question de différence d'esthétisme et que les performances sont les memes.....


----------



## melaure (8 Septembre 2008)

charrelu a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Pour ma part je me suis offert une carte express card HSDPA (3G). Il s'agit d'une Merlin XU870.
> 
> ...



C'est une solution quand même onéreuse. De plus utiliser sa SIM iPhone ne me semble pas autorisé par Orange, non ?


----------

